# Chicago area squats



## JessicaG (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm a writer with a college newspaper in Chicago, and I'm working on a piece about squatting in the United States. With so many countries in Europe working to put an end to squatting, I'm trying to understand how squatting in the US is different and write about the movement, ideologies, and difficulties of squatting here. There seems to be much more opportunity for squatting on the east and west coasts, and it also seems to be more widely accepted, with groups like Homes Not Jails, Mad Housers, etc; so I'm looking also to find out from people who have experience with squatting themselves why it's so difficult to squat in Midwestern cities like Chicago. If anyone is available to speak with me over the phone this week, especially if you've ever been to a squat in Chicago, please get in touch with me so we can set up a time to talk. Thanks!


----------

